# The Liquid Logic Deuce Coupe-Chillin' The Most



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

actually looks like a cool boat with which to take non-boaters out


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

totally. kids too. perfect family cruiser.


----------

